
Asana Raises $28M At A $280M Valuation - aritraghosh007
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/23/workplace-collaboration-tool-asana-raises-28m-at-a-280m-valuation/
======
Vitico
Congrats to the team. Asanas future is bright.

------
zeruch
At least the valuation sounds rational.

